# where can I find a matte burgandy eyeshadow?



## Janeenersss (Apr 25, 2013)

I want something almost like a deep red wine. I tried MUFE #58 and I HATED it. It was wayyyy too pink.
  	I'm having loads of trouble finding just the color I want in a matte formula.
  	PLEASE help!!!!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 26, 2013)

If you are in the market for a cream eyeshadow:
  	Bobbi Brown 44 Berry Noir
  	Benefit Stiletto

  	I'm also interested on the suggestions you receive, because the two products I listed are the best I found to date.
  	I'd even go to powder for a good matte burgundy.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 26, 2013)

Have you seen MAC's Deep Damson?

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-eyeshadow-swatches-burgundy-brown

  	Also, Sephora has a shadow in their house brand called Red Wine. They just reformulated their shadows and they are pretty doggone nice. 

  	Swatches of Red Wine.

http://www.beautezine.com/sephora-colorful-eyeshadows-review-part-8-overview/


http://www.alexandraubymakeup.com/2012/02/sephora-haul-vol-3.html

http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/review-swatches-sephora-colorful-eyeshadow-collection-nos-34-45/


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 26, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Have you seen MAC's Deep Damson?
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/mac-eyeshadow-swatches-burgundy-brown
> 
> ...


	Thank you so much! The sephora one seems like it may lean on the brown side a bit much. Deep damson is the one ive had my eyes on but ever since seeing macs Burnt Burgundy(LE) I've wanted nothing but. WHY DO THEY ALWAYS GOTTA BE LE!?!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you. Unfortunately I'm not a cream shadow gal unless its used as a base. Finding a good matte burgundy is so much harder then i thought!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 26, 2013)

Janeenersss said:


> Thank you so much! The sephora one seems like it may lean on the brown side a bit much. Deep damson is the one ive had my eyes on but ever since seeing macs Burnt Burgundy(LE) I've wanted nothing but. WHY DO THEY ALWAYS GOTTA BE LE!?!??!?!?!?!?


  	I know. It's like so many of the BEST products end up being LE. Uggh. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 26, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I know. It's like so many of the BEST products end up being LE. Uggh. Good luck in your search.


	Its not fair! thank you!


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 26, 2013)

Have you tried a matte burgundy blush instead? I know La Femme makes a lot of matte in that shade range. Not sure if they are eye safe though.

  	Sleek Makeup is really good and they have two in the Sleek i Divine palette called 'Oh So Special':

  	If not, you can buy Flushed blush and use it as an eyeshadow.

http://www.sleekmakeup.com/i-divine


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 26, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Have you tried a matte burgundy blush instead? I know La Femme makes a lot of matte in that shade range. Not sure if they are eye safe though.
> 
> Sleek Makeup is really good and they have two in the Sleek i Divine palette called 'Oh So Special':
> 
> ...


  	I live in the US so in order to purchase something from sleek, id have to do it via amazon. and that takes a month. :C


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 26, 2013)

Janeenersss said:


> I live in the US so in order to purchase something from sleek, id have to do it via amazon. and that takes a month. :C


	Did you know they ship to the U.S. now for cheaper? I bought a blush and the shipping was $3! I think it would only be $5 to ship the palette, but will take 2 weeks which is why I hate ordering from their website sometimes. I hate waiting for my packages lol  I'm in love with burgundy so if you do find a good matte one to your liking, please let me know!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 28, 2013)

Janeenersss said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately I'm not a cream shadow gal unless its used as a base. Finding a good matte burgundy is so much harder then i thought!


  	Not easy.
  	But following Copperhead's lead, I plugged 'burgundy' into the eye shadow swatch search option
  	http://www.temptalia.com/swatch-gallery?color=Burgundy&action=Sort&type=219
  	The MUFE 131 looked like what I want in a burgundy shade.
  	It can be bought here
  	http://www.mbeautylounge.com/nailpolish/4304-dark-red-131-makeup-for-ever-eye-shadow.html

  	Also at Temptalia
  	http://www.temptalia.com/make-up-for-ever-eyeshadows-26-52-151-39-131-purples
  	MUFE 39 looks like a possible, too.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 28, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> Not easy.
> But following Copperhead's lead, I plugged 'burgundy' into the eye shadow swatch search option
> http://www.temptalia.com/swatch-gallery?color=Burgundy&action=Sort&type=219
> The MUFE 131 looked like what I want in a burgundy shade.
> ...


  	Those look great!


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 28, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> Not easy.
> But following Copperhead's lead, I plugged 'burgundy' into the eye shadow swatch search option
> http://www.temptalia.com/swatch-gallery?color=Burgundy&action=Sort&type=219
> The MUFE 131 looked like what I want in a burgundy shade.
> ...


	THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! now to decide which of the two i like better!!!


----------



## kpxgenie (Apr 28, 2013)

Sleek has an eyeshadow palette called Ultra Matte V2 with an eyeshadow called Villain.  If you can find it, it's a really pretty matte burgundy color.  It looks purple in the pan, but online swatches look burgundy on the eyes.


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 28, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> Not easy.
> But following Copperhead's lead, I plugged 'burgundy' into the eye shadow swatch search option
> http://www.temptalia.com/swatch-gallery?color=Burgundy&action=Sort&type=219
> The MUFE 131 looked like what I want in a burgundy shade.
> ...


	only problem now is that its $26 on that website!! I cant find those colors anywhere elese :C I CAN NEVER WIN.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 29, 2013)

Keep breathing and try the wish list forum?
  	At the very least, this thread is a resource for possible burgundy shades and I'm bookmarking it.

  	I googled "red smokey eye", because I'm a geek, and found some other possibles:
  	La Femme blush
  	Last Call, UD
  	MAC Sweet Chestnut (LE)
  	MAC Cranberry
  	MAC Embark
  	MAC Sketch
  	MAC Heritage Rouge pigment
  	NYX  619 Rust pencil
  	Coastal Scents Fall Festival Pallette has a matte Burgundy
Hustle from Urban Decay Naked Palette
  	Astor Perfect Stay Soft Burgundy.
  	Makeup Store Enamor. Soft burgundy eyeshadow

  	I found this tutorial the most interesting to show how to work with burgundy
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnJidcGkd4s

  	What I really took away from this mini-search was that burgundy can be tweaked to suit the eye and skin colours in many different ways- going from more purply to more rusty.
  	And layering other colours to create the burgundy effect.

  	Lastly, how burgundy can be combined with blacks, navy, greys or browns according to your whim.

  	What a great way to start the week.
  	Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 30, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> Hustle from Urban Decay Naked Palette


  Or Busted from Naked2 (also available on its own; it and Hustle are practically identical).  Inglot #450 (pearl) may be an option as well?


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 1, 2013)

I've been experimenting with using MAC PP Constructivist over the lid and layering Deborah Milano #53 in the outer V and crease.

	It gives a soft burgundy look that 's daylight-friendly.


----------



## jessicare (Dec 28, 2013)

hello ive been searching for a great matte burgundy as well ive come across a few

http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/eye...shadows/makeup-geek-eyeshadow-pan-bitten.html

http://sauceboxcosmetics.com/products/dramatica

http://www.sp3ctrum.com/EYES/Pressed-Eyeshadows-Refills/RED-Pressed-Eyeshadows-Refills.html

http://www.makeupforever.com/us/en-us/make-up/eyes/eye-shadow/matte-eye-shadow?sku=5653

  crimson 64


----------

